# Camping In Black Hills



## Nathan

Ok, we've had a family vote and the decision was to head back to Yellowstone this year. I managed to make some reservations there, but now am trying to decide what to reserve for the 2-3 day stop in the Black hills on the way home. I'm aware of the private campground choices, but was also considering Custer state park. We're already dry camping for 7 nights in Yellowstone, so I'm not concerned about not having full hookups.









So, who has stayed there and what did you think of it? I can get reservations in Blue Bell campground but would love a review first... Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Jewellfamily

Nathan said:


> Ok, we've had a family vote and the decision was to head back to Yellowstone this year. I managed to make some reservations there, but now am trying to decide what to reserve for the 2-3 day stop in the Black hills on the way home. I'm aware of the private campground choices, but was also considering Custer state park. We're already dry camping for 7 nights in Yellowstone, so I'm not concerned about not having full hookups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, who has stayed there and what did you think of it? I can get reservations in Blue Bell campground but would love a review first... Thanks in advance for any help.


I have attached a link for Custer state part that lists all of the campgrounds there with pictures. We haven't stayed there yet but like the black hills area. We are going to Angostura this summer camping with our neighbors. Its just south of the park. They stayed at Angostura last year and loved it. Lots to do in the black hills. I dont think you can pick a bad area to go there. Obviously Mt. Rushmore and Crazy Horse. There is a small town called Keystone with an old steam train that takes a trek from Keystone to Hill City and back (kills 3-4 hours). There is a salt water taffy place in Keystone that makes fresh salt water taffy on the old (like 75 year old) taffy puller and you can watch all of the mechanicals if its running (pretty cool).

Custer State Park


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers

I have not stayed at Custer SP but when we went 2 years ago we stayed here; Rafter J. It was awsome close to everything. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## AK or Bust

Our favorite campground is in that area. We stayed there in a tent 20 years ago when the kids were little.

Horsethief Lake campground is only a couple miles from Mount Rushmore. (Note horsethief lake is different than horsethief campground) I thought it was a national or state park but can't seem to find much info on it now except on reserveamerica. It doesn't have electric on the sites so you have to be ok roughing it. It's a beautiful place on a lake. Good for hiking and relaxing. A lot of trails and some old CCC ruins. At the time they had an agreement with the KOA a few miles down the road where campers at horsethief lake could drive to and use the KOA showers. But that was a looooong time ago. Very close to Mount Rushmore. It was the best vacation we ever had with the kids.

Here's the link
http://www.reserveam...o&parkCode=hurt

So many fun things to do in that area. Loved Custer state park ! We will return in our Outback as soon as I retire or get enough vacation time to get out there again.


----------



## Nathan

AK or Bust said:


> Our favorite campground is in that area. We stayed there in a tent 20 years ago when the kids were little.
> 
> Horsethief Lake campground is only a couple miles from Mount Rushmore. (Note horsethief lake is different than horsethief campground) I thought it was a national or state park but can't seem to find much info on it now except on reserveamerica. It doesn't have electric on the sites so you have to be ok roughing it. It's a beautiful place on a lake. Good for hiking and relaxing. A lot of trails and some old CCC ruins. At the time they had an agreement with the KOA a few miles down the road where campers at horsethief lake could drive to and use the KOA showers. But that was a looooong time ago. Very close to Mount Rushmore. It was the best vacation we ever had with the kids.
> 
> Here's the link
> http://www.reserveam...o&parkCode=hurt
> 
> So many fun things to do in that area. Loved Custer state park ! We will return in our Outback as soon as I retire or get enough vacation time to get out there again.


Thanks for the suggestion. That looks like a good possibility!

Anyone else?

We did stay at RafterJ last time but I was looking for a change of pace.


----------



## SDCampers

All these places are in my back yard. Custer State Park is a very nice place to camp. They have added electric to some campgrounds, but no full hookups. For 3 days you should be fine. Our favorite is Center Lake CG in the park. It is in the park, but back in from the "busy area". Small beautiful lake with a hiking trail around the lake. The upper loop has several larger spots. I don't think they do advance reservations for this CG though. You can call after 6 AM the day of arrival for same day reservations. If arriving on Sun - Thurs that should be no problem.
Sylvan and Legion lake CG's are nice, but depending on the size of your rig they can be very tight. The State Game Lodge CG is nice, the sites on the back side are in the trees (reserve early for these) they have electric and a dump station at the campground, nice restrooms and I believe showers. Game Lodge is at the beginning of the wildlife loop and central to most things in the park. I have never camped at Blue Bell so I can't elaborate on that area. I do know it is in the trees and the fishing is good on French Creek that runs near there. They also have a lodge, store and horseback riding right there.
Horsethief Lake is a National Forest CG right below Mt Rushmore. Nice spot but one I've never camped at.
If coming in July or Aug reserve early! Don't come Aug 6 - 14, that is Sturgis Rally week. You will not get much sightseeing done as the roads will be jammed with bikers (fun if your a biker, not fun if you want a relaxing vacation).

That's a short run down, PM me if you have specific questions.


----------



## bka4tcu

We have been to Custer the last 2 summers. We stayed at Sylvan Lake and Stockade lake. Both are good CG's with nice faciliteis. I would look at the things you want to do and find a CG near that area. It can take some time to get through the park and you need to watch which roads you travel as some will not accomodate a trailer.


----------



## SDCampers

How could I forget about Stockade Lake. Very nice with electric and near the town of Custer, easy access to Mt Rushmore and Crazy Horse. Another one of our favorites is Bismarck Lake which is a National Forest CG that is right across the road from Stockade, no electric, but very peacefull. If hookups don't matter I'd go to Bismarck, you reserve these through ReserveUSA. If interested PM me and I can give you a list of sights that are good and big enough for our 23RS.


----------



## Nathan

SDCampers said:


> How could I forget about Stockade Lake. Very nice with electric and near the town of Custer, easy access to Mt Rushmore and Crazy Horse. Another one of our favorites is Bismarck Lake which is a National Forest CG that is right across the road from Stockade, no electric, but very peacefull. If hookups don't matter I'd go to Bismarck, you reserve these through ReserveUSA. If interested PM me and I can give you a list of sights that are good and big enough for our 23RS.


PM sent.









Thanks for everyone's suggestions. We're trying to leave a few days to explore the area. Definetly have to explore Custer SP as well as do the standard tourist things (rumor has it someone liked rock carving in the area).









Now, on our way out, we're talking about driving over to the Badlands and camping on the east side to see them and then be closer to home. Any suggestions on campgrounds over there?


----------



## SDCampers

Nathan said:


> How could I forget about Stockade Lake. Very nice with electric and near the town of Custer, easy access to Mt Rushmore and Crazy Horse. Another one of our favorites is Bismarck Lake which is a National Forest CG that is right across the road from Stockade, no electric, but very peacefull. If hookups don't matter I'd go to Bismarck, you reserve these through ReserveUSA. If interested PM me and I can give you a list of sights that are good and big enough for our 23RS.


PM sent.









Thanks for everyone's suggestions. We're trying to leave a few days to explore the area. Definetly have to explore Custer SP as well as do the standard tourist things (rumor has it someone liked rock carving in the area).









Now, on our way out, we're talking about driving over to the Badlands and camping on the east side to see them and then be closer to home. Any suggestions on campgrounds over there?
[/quote]

Can't help on the Badlands camping. I've drove through it, but I won't get out of my air conditioned vehicle there in July. I don't like heat. Beautiful sunsets though.


----------



## bka4tcu

The KOA in Interior is about as good as it gets there. Camping is available in the park, but I thinks its all dry camping.

There is a great astronomy program at Badlands Thursday - Sunday. They do a solor scope presentation where you can see sunspots followed by an evening observing of stars, planets, etc... Its worth attending if you are spending the night in the area.


----------



## topjudge

SDCampers said:


> All these places are in my back yard. Custer State Park is a very nice place to camp. They have added electric to some campgrounds, but no full hookups. For 3 days you should be fine. Our favorite is Center Lake CG in the park. It is in the park, but back in from the "busy area". Small beautiful lake with a hiking trail around the lake. The upper loop has several larger spots. I don't think they do advance reservations for this CG though. You can call after 6 AM the day of arrival for same day reservations. If arriving on Sun - Thurs that should be no problem.
> Sylvan and Legion lake CG's are nice, but depending on the size of your rig they can be very tight. The State Game Lodge CG is nice, the sites on the back side are in the trees (reserve early for these) they have electric and a dump station at the campground, nice restrooms and I believe showers. Game Lodge is at the beginning of the wildlife loop and central to most things in the park. I have never camped at Blue Bell so I can't elaborate on that area. I do know it is in the trees and the fishing is good on French Creek that runs near there. They also have a lodge, store and horseback riding right there.
> Horsethief Lake is a National Forest CG right below Mt Rushmore. Nice spot but one I've never camped at.
> If coming in July or Aug reserve early! Don't come Aug 6 - 14, that is Sturgis Rally week. You will not get much sightseeing done as the roads will be jammed with bikers (fun if your a biker, not fun if you want a relaxing vacation).
> 
> That's a short run down, PM me if you have specific questions.


Hello,

You said the area is in your backyard. We are picking up our new 210rs around June 1 from Ohio and will be stopping by SD for a few days. How the weather in early June in Custer, Rushmore and Badlands?


----------



## SDCampers

topjudge said:


> All these places are in my back yard. Custer State Park is a very nice place to camp. They have added electric to some campgrounds, but no full hookups. For 3 days you should be fine. Our favorite is Center Lake CG in the park. It is in the park, but back in from the "busy area". Small beautiful lake with a hiking trail around the lake. The upper loop has several larger spots. I don't think they do advance reservations for this CG though. You can call after 6 AM the day of arrival for same day reservations. If arriving on Sun - Thurs that should be no problem.
> Sylvan and Legion lake CG's are nice, but depending on the size of your rig they can be very tight. The State Game Lodge CG is nice, the sites on the back side are in the trees (reserve early for these) they have electric and a dump station at the campground, nice restrooms and I believe showers. Game Lodge is at the beginning of the wildlife loop and central to most things in the park. I have never camped at Blue Bell so I can't elaborate on that area. I do know it is in the trees and the fishing is good on French Creek that runs near there. They also have a lodge, store and horseback riding right there.
> Horsethief Lake is a National Forest CG right below Mt Rushmore. Nice spot but one I've never camped at.
> If coming in July or Aug reserve early! Don't come Aug 6 - 14, that is Sturgis Rally week. You will not get much sightseeing done as the roads will be jammed with bikers (fun if your a biker, not fun if you want a relaxing vacation).
> 
> That's a short run down, PM me if you have specific questions.


Hello,

You said the area is in your backyard. We are picking up our new 210rs around June 1 from Ohio and will be stopping by SD for a few days. How the weather in early June in Custer, Rushmore and Badlands?
[/quote]
That can be a really loaded question. We have had 90 degrees the first week of June, and we have also had 6" of snow the first week of June. On average you're probably going to see mid 70's to low 80's in the day and low 50's at night. Custer State Park area it may get to the low 40's at night.
The real unpredictable part of June is the afternoon/evening thunderstorms. If you go sightseeing during the day do not leave your awning extended unless you stake it down firmly. That time of year the forcast will be "50% chance of afternoon and evening thunderstorms." They usually don't last long, but can have high winds with microbursts. You'll be able to see the sky growing darker from a long distance and hear the thunder, then look for a tree to park your vehicle under as there will be a good chance of hail with the thunderstorm. The hail won't hurt your Outback, but it can do a number on your vehicle. Don't want to scare you off, just listen to the weather and watch the sky. Early June can be really nice as it doesn't start getting real busy with tourists till later in June when all the kiddies are out of school.
Bring bug spray, areas around the lakes/grassy areas can have a lot of mosquitoes that time of year also. Up higher around Mt Rushmore there won't be any bugs though.
If you have any more specific questions just send me a PM.

Bob


----------



## topjudge

SDCampers said:


> All these places are in my back yard. Custer State Park is a very nice place to camp. They have added electric to some campgrounds, but no full hookups. For 3 days you should be fine. Our favorite is Center Lake CG in the park. It is in the park, but back in from the "busy area". Small beautiful lake with a hiking trail around the lake. The upper loop has several larger spots. I don't think they do advance reservations for this CG though. You can call after 6 AM the day of arrival for same day reservations. If arriving on Sun - Thurs that should be no problem.
> Sylvan and Legion lake CG's are nice, but depending on the size of your rig they can be very tight. The State Game Lodge CG is nice, the sites on the back side are in the trees (reserve early for these) they have electric and a dump station at the campground, nice restrooms and I believe showers. Game Lodge is at the beginning of the wildlife loop and central to most things in the park. I have never camped at Blue Bell so I can't elaborate on that area. I do know it is in the trees and the fishing is good on French Creek that runs near there. They also have a lodge, store and horseback riding right there.
> Horsethief Lake is a National Forest CG right below Mt Rushmore. Nice spot but one I've never camped at.
> If coming in July or Aug reserve early! Don't come Aug 6 - 14, that is Sturgis Rally week. You will not get much sightseeing done as the roads will be jammed with bikers (fun if your a biker, not fun if you want a relaxing vacation).
> 
> That's a short run down, PM me if you have specific questions.


Hello,

You said the area is in your backyard. We are picking up our new 210rs around June 1 from Ohio and will be stopping by SD for a few days. How the weather in early June in Custer, Rushmore and Badlands?
[/quote]
That can be a really loaded question. We have had 90 degrees the first week of June, and we have also had 6" of snow the first week of June. On average you're probably going to see mid 70's to low 80's in the day and low 50's at night. Custer State Park area it may get to the low 40's at night.
The real unpredictable part of June is the afternoon/evening thunderstorms. If you go sightseeing during the day do not leave your awning extended unless you stake it down firmly. That time of year the forcast will be "50% chance of afternoon and evening thunderstorms." They usually don't last long, but can have high winds with microbursts. You'll be able to see the sky growing darker from a long distance and hear the thunder, then look for a tree to park your vehicle under as there will be a good chance of hail with the thunderstorm. The hail won't hurt your Outback, but it can do a number on your vehicle. Don't want to scare you off, just listen to the weather and watch the sky. Early June can be really nice as it doesn't start getting real busy with tourists till later in June when all the kiddies are out of school.
Bring bug spray, areas around the lakes/grassy areas can have a lot of mosquitoes that time of year also. Up higher around Mt Rushmore there won't be any bugs though.
If you have any more specific questions just send me a PM.

Bob
[/quote]

Great information. Thanks.


----------



## chuck&gail

Ok, off subject a little. Where ever you camp in the Black Hills are, TASTE the water before you hook up or put it in your RV. Some place have REAL HIGH sulfer content in the water, it will taste bad, stink, and take several complete tank and water heater rinsings to "fix" it. You have been warned. Note most places are ok.

If you do go to the Badlands, Wall Drug is a kick.


----------



## CdnOutback

chuck&gail said:


> If you do go to the Badlands, Wall Drug is a kick.


And you WILL know when you are getting near "Wall Drug"...


----------

